# Does God Test Us?



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Does God Test Us?

Yes. But it's always an open-Book test. With the help of God's
instruction Book -- the Bible -- you can always pass the test.

1 THESSALONIANS 2:4 NKJ
4 . . . even so we speak, not as pleasing men, but God who
tests our hearts.

God doesn't test you to hurt you, but so you can experience
victory. He walks in faith and believes you will win every
test. He is like a proud parent who tells their child to "Go
out there and show them what you can do," expecting them to
win.

In all schooling there is testing to determine whether the
material taught has been mastered.

Testing is necessary and even beneficial for the one being
tested. You may think you're ready to graduate -- but testing
confronts you with reality.

Testing lets you know how you're doing. If you're not doing so
well, turn to God, asking for His help. Spend more time in
God's Word and in prayer.

Remember that God's tests are different than the temptations of
the devil. God's test is whether you will act on His Word.

God never tempts you to do wrong! He never uses evil to test
you (James 1:13). God just allows you to overcome evil by
acting on His Word -- which is more than enough to put you
over.

PSALM 105:19 NKJ
19 Until the time that his word came to pass, The word of the
Lord tested him.

You should always stand in faith, resisting the devil. God's
Word always works -- but not always instantly. From when you
take your stand on God's Word to when the answer manifests,
constitutes the test.

Remember, God is for you -- He's on your side. He sent His
Word, His Holy Spirit, His angels, and His ministers to help
you.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God's goal for every event in our lives (good stuff, bad stuff, painful stuff, etc.) is to point us to Jesus, and mold us to become more like him. What a glorious goal. If we can remember that in the middle of our trials and our blessings, we can save a lot of time and agony and repeated lessons. A failing mark means you gotta have a "do-over"! LOL

I hope you'll laugh a lot today. Maybe even laugh at yourself. And do something for FUN, for goodness sakes. You can learn be a happy person even during trials, with God's help.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Grace!!!!!! Isn"t He Awesome........


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Personally, I don't believe that God is the one that tests us. Rather he ALLOWS us to be tested. God didn't test Job. He allowed Satan to test him. But the point is well recieved.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ah the patience of Job!


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*Good word Jdub*

I thank you for a clear message. I like it.
The Father does test and temper (as in steel) to make us stronger . 
The evil one tempts.

I like it that this forum has me in my bible open before I quote scripture.
I believe some are not called to be tested . I believe some dont get to ride the roller coaster. THey don't get to go through the shadowy valleys neither lifted to the glorified heights. Their walk is to go day by day on the earth in normality and His love is not deminished . I think those who are tested the most get to (when tempered) show His glory here in a different way.
Rev. 3:21 To him that overcometh will I grant to sit with me in my throne, even as I also overcame, and am set down with my Father in his throne.


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

God DOES test our faith (James 1:2-3), and it is ALWAYS when we have trials (james 1:12). Remember, God's Word is directed at God's "adopted" children. His Word is used to "witness" to the "lost", and according to 2 Timothy 3:16......"All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting, and training in righteousness, so that the man of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work." Not every one is God's child, but only those who have been "born again." The re-birth of our spirit into His Spirit. God DOES test our faith. When hard times hit His children, God's desire in them are that we come even closer to Himself, leaning and depending upon Him more. God's desire for hard times in the lost persons life, is to turn them towards Himself. Yes, Satan does have to have God's permission to pound God's children, as the book of Job shows us, as does Luke 22:31-32, Jesus tells Simon (Peter) that Satan has asked to sift you as wheat...........but I (Jesus) have prayed for you........and when you return......." We often open ourselves up to EASY attacks by Satan and his army because of our disobedience. If you notice, most of the time, when we...I...am disobedient more than I am obedient, the devil's attacks are less often, because I am less of a threat to the Devil. When I am being really obedient to God through His Word and the practice of His Word in my life, and it becomes more and more of a "habit" or lifestyle, the attacks may be severe, but it is easier to "hold on". In turn, God is able to pull me through the "testing of my faith" than if I turn to my self and MY way out....then the hardship lasts even longer.
Romans 11:32 is a good one to dwell on. Our Great God AND Savior, Jesus Christ is SOOOO awesome and loves us SOOO much. It blows me away that He was SO eager to forgive such a sinner as me. Now those of us who have been born again, are no longer "listed" as sinners, but we are now called "Saints"...but who still sin. Paul addressed most of his inspired writtings to ..."al the Saints" in Epesus, (Ephesians)....or to the Saints in Philippi (Philippians), etc. So do not call or refer to yourself as a sinner any more, but a saint in Christ Jesus, who has robed us in His righteousness. No matter how bad we fall, even in the middle of it, when God the Father looks at you and me, He doesn't see us....He sees Jesus Christ standing between us and the Father. Jesus Christ is continuously interseeding for us !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and that I am SOOOO thankful for !!! The nails that held Jesus to the cross, set me free. The crown of thorns he wore, made me royalty, and the suffering he endured put joy deep in my soul !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

harvey/mary, very well put, and welcome, we encourage you to join in to your hearts content.


----------

